# need honest opinions!



## Redneck2009 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey I'm new here. I just took the cbt today and.left not feeling confident. I honestly have no clue what to think! I had all 150 questions. And while ove read many posts that people have passed with 150 my first question is how many of you had all 150 and what we're your results. 

Second question for everyone else to please answer go. I had been using emt-national-training and kept taking the tests for a month now and have been.averaging in the low 90s! I take the test today and the website didn't seem to help at all, I didn't recognize any similar questions and even had some questions I have never heard of... Maybe those were the pilot questions I don't know... But how many of you have used that website and did you pass using it? Or is there a better website out there? And how did you guys keep from memorizing the answers? National training is supposed to have a large question bank but I saw a lot of the exact same questions and wonder if that was my issue is I started memorizing without realizing it. So how do I keep from doing that and better learn from the website? Any tips tricks or comments are much appreciated. Maybe this is pointless and I got lucky and find out Monday I passed. But incase I didn't I want to get on to studying better!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

Everybody I work with uses EMT national training. And they all have passed on the first try for paramedic.

So you can conclude what you want from that.

It is possible to go that high and pass. It just means you were right on the fence of passing/failing.

Only the results will answer that for you. 

Good luck And keep us posted.


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well it's just weird that I was scoring so high and yet there wasn't anything on registry even similar. I don't know I guess if I fail I'll keep using it but use more of the book. Cuz to me it's not really helping... At least it don't seem that way, it's supposed to have a large question bank but I'd see the same question multiple times and now I'm wondering if I was just starting to memorize?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

Redneck2009 said:


> it's supposed to have a large question bank but I'd see the same question multiple times and now I'm wondering if I was just starting to memorize?



That's very possible. 

I used EMT-national-training and passed first try at 80 questions. Maybe 81 I can't remember. With that said I've always been blessed with the gift of being a good test taker. 

Let us know how things end up, good luck!


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 23, 2012)

Some people get the whole 150 questions because it validates the the computer's predictability.


Every student sitting for one of those tests should be prepaired for the whole 150 and consider it a bonus if they get less. 

Back in the old days we had to walk in the snow uphill, bith ways,....(wait wrong old days story, sorry.)

We had all 150 questions written. There was no way to pass or fail without taking the whole test.


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 23, 2012)

Haha vene that was good I liked that 

Hopefully I'm lucky and did pass. So how did you effectively use the emt national training website cuz like I sais I was scoring in the 90s so took national test and here I am. Hoping.I.pass


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 23, 2012)

That is the normal emotional response. 

I walked out of my NR test thinking I failed for sure.

Some of the superstitious types claim that is a good omen.


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 23, 2012)

Ya idk there was some questions I had no clue... And a few that I thought coulda went either way... So idk


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

You know you maybe should of planned the day you took it better. 

What if you don't get results till Wednesday because of Christmas? That would suck lol


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 23, 2012)

What do you mean? I'm not too worried about if I get results after Christmas even know its torture lol I just want a pass letter. And as far as planning when I took it like I said I have been getting 90s on the practice tests on national training so I would have thought that would have some bearing on nremt... But I didn't have any questions even remotely similar


----------



## Anjel (Dec 23, 2012)

No no no. I just meant planned a better day to take it lol like a Wednesday so you would get your results the next day and not have to worry all weekend. Lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 23, 2012)

Redneck2009 said:


> So how did you effectively use the emt national training website cuz like I sais I was scoring in the 90s so took national test and here I am.



I'm guessing this was directed at me.

To be completely honest I took one practice exam for each section and left it at that. Mostly to get myself back in the mode of taking tests NREMT style. Didn't really study for two days before the exam, went got lunch with my classmate before hand since we were both taking it at the same time, and then moseyed on over. The more calm and relaxed you go into it the better your chances. 

150 doesn't mean you failed, I know a decent amount of people who were up near or at 150 and passed.


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am very happy to report that I looked this morning 7 o clock am sharp and what's the first thing I see in the upper left corner?! Emt- paramedic!!! I passed!! Yaaaaaa! So happy! Thanks for the words of encouragement and you all were correct question numbers do not matter one bit! Those ones I had no clue we're probably the pilot questions for next year! Thank goodness!


----------



## Anjel (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## Redneck2009 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks.it's such a great feeling! 2 long years of schooling comes down to this! And it has paid off


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 27, 2012)

Question for you or anyone for that matter... I took mine today and within hours I checked NREMT and there was a registry # & expiration date under my name in the top left corner & it also says Level: EMT. Does this mean I passed? The test stopped after only 40 questions!!! eek!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 27, 2012)

kaaatielove said:


> Question for you or anyone for that matter... I took mine today and within hours I checked NREMT and there was a registry # & expiration date under my name in the top left corner & it also says Level: EMT. Does this mean I passed? The test stopped after only 40 questions!!! eek!



 40 seems low. I thought the min number you could get was in the 50-60 range.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/EMTServices/verify_cand_status.asp
this link will tell you for sure if you passed


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 27, 2012)

When I enter my information in the provided fields this is what shows "No examination information is available for the social security number, date of birth, and examination level that you provided on the previous page."

Guess I just need to relax & wait.. 
 thanks though!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 27, 2012)

kaaatielove said:


> When I enter my information in the provided fields this is what shows "No examination information is available for the social security number, date of birth, and examination level that you provided on the previous page."
> 
> Guess I just need to relax & wait..
> thanks though!



If the nr website has an emt number and expiry date that usually means you passed.


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 27, 2012)

Medic Tim said:


> If the nr website has an emt number and expiry date that usually means you passed.



Thanks Tim


----------



## kaaatielove (Dec 28, 2012)

I passed!!!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------

